# Food Safety News - 06/02/2021



## daveomak.fs (Jun 2, 2021)

*Consent decree shuts down production of Real Water because of violations and link to outbreak*
By News Desk on Jun 02, 2021 12:05 am A federal court permanently enjoined a Henderson, NV, company from preparing, processing, and distributing adulterated and misbranded bottled water. In a complaint filed on May 19, at the request of the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA), the United States alleged that AffinityLifestyles.com Inc. and Real Water Inc., along with company officers Brent A. Jones... Continue Reading


*Kruse wins some access to Blue Bell’s corporate documents for use at coming trial*
By Dan Flynn on Jun 02, 2021 12:04 am The former President of Blue Bell Creameries, Paul Kruse, is five months out from a jury trial and probably could use a little good news. And a little good news is what he is getting from U.S. District Judge Robert Pittman. Blue Bell has been attempting to quash a subpoena from Kruse to give him... Continue Reading


*FAO shares how it improved food safety in ASEAN*
By Joe Whitworth on Jun 02, 2021 12:01 am The Food and Agriculture Organization of the United Nations (FAO) has helped improve consumer health and boost the trade of food in South East Asia. FAO ran a series of multi-year projects, funded by the government of Japan, aimed at capacity building to develop and implement international food safety standards in member countries of the... Continue Reading


*Free food safety session — The Future of Produce Safety: Of This I am Certain . . .*
By News Desk on Jun 02, 2021 12:00 am On June 4, 11:30 a.m. 1 p.m., the Central Valley Food Safety Committee, in partnership with the College of the Sequoias Training Resource Center, is offering a free hybrid meeting for food safety professionals and consultants. The event will be located at the Visalia Convention Center and Live Streamed. Bob Whitaker will present his recent... Continue Reading


*More enoki mushrooms recalled; fourth company in less than a week*
By News Desk on Jun 01, 2021 02:41 pm Concord Farms of Vernon, CA, is recalling enoki mushrooms, grown in Korea, because of potential Listeria monocytogenes contamination. This is the fourth enoki mushroom recall in recent days. The recalled product was distributed from California to retail stores through produce distributors, according to the company’s recall notice posted by the Food and Drug Administration. Complete... Continue Reading


----------

